# Just wondering



## dtdavies07 (Apr 26, 2011)

My wife left me recently... To make things short...

But does it help my case if she still shows an inkling of care for me?
Also does it help since I took her virginity and she had my children (one of our sons passed 10/20/10)
But could there still be a bond eventually?


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

dtdavies07 said:


> My wife left me recently... To make things short...
> 
> But does it help my case if she still shows an inkling of care for me?
> Also does it help since I took her virginity and she had my children (one of our sons passed 10/20/10)
> ...


----------

